# steel structure design



## mando_lovers (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت اود ان اعرف ما هي steel structure design
واين احصل على دوراتها جزانا الله و اياكم كل خير


----------



## m_motlak (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اعتقد ان المنشات المعدنية تخصص مدنى اكثر من ميكانيكا
الجزء اللى يهم مهندس الميكانيكا الsteel structure للمعدات والمكن الصناعى


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## مجدي حسين المصري (14 أكتوبر 2010)

المقصود بيها هي القطاعات المجمعه او built up sections 
I beams , c section or H sections وغالبا هي بيتم تصميمها على الاحمال ومن اشهر البرامج اللي بتصممه SAB , Steel restab وهي اقرب اكتر للهندسه المدنيه *


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (15 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اعتقد ان اكثر شي يحتاجه المهندس الميكانيكي هو معرفة الستيل


----------



## مهند المعموري-بابل (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شراً حبيبي احبك من كل قلبي المرسل مهند المعموري


----------



## طارق الباجورى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله


----------

